# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  هل عندك لابتوب مزود بكاميراء  تفظل بالدخول

## نجم تداول

*بسم الله الرحمنالرحيم**أغلبية اللابتوباتالحديثة مزوده بكاميرة كام**(WebCAM)**الغرض منها الإتصالالصوتي والمرئي من خلال برامج المحادثة وأشهرها**MSN Messenger**Yahoo Messenger**..etc**البعض يعتقد إن هذهالكاميرة لا تعمل الا بأمر منه**ولكن تم الآن صنعبرنامج يمكن المتصلين معك بالإنترنت أو أيضا الغرباء من رؤيتك من خلال كاميرةاللابتوب من غير أن تعلم**<IMG height=21 alt=* width=21>   قصه واقعية حدثت لأحد المعارف ، بينما كان يتحدث من خلال أحد برامج المحادثة وكان لابتوبه مزود بكاميرة كام. استطاع الطرف الثاني أخذ صور شخصية للمتحدث وذلك من خلال هذه البرامج.**أفضل طريقة لضمان الخصوصيه وحفظ الأعراض هي أن تضع ملصق يغطي هذه الكاميرة و خصوصا البنات لأنهم الشريحة المستهدفة بشكل أكبر**ايميل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا للتحذير

----------


## hope

يسلمو على التحذير .

يعطيك العافيه

----------

